# someone should really put a flyfishing division in these tourneys



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

i would pay extra to put a fly in the water to enter in that division


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Dont think there is enough interest in having a whole division dedicated to fly fishing.


----------

